# Annika Zimmermann - die Suche



## teddy05 (14 Feb. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte da ein Anliegen an die zahlreichen Capper hier. Da ich selber nicht die Möglichkeit habe zu cappen, würde ich Euch bitten, Caps der bezaubernden Annika Zimmermann zu erstellen und zu Posten. Heute Morgen im ZDF Morgenmagazin war sie wieder in einem erstaunlich kurzen Rock mit atemberaubenden Beinen zu sehen. Sie ist zwar nur in der Zeit bis 7.00 Uhr noch mal genauer zu sehen, aber dieses Zeitfenster reicht, um bei ihrem Anblick dahin zufließen. Ich bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus. 

:thx::thumbup:


----------

